
Behind the Facebook-Fueled Rise of the Epoch Times - sunils34
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/trump-qanon-impending-judgment-day-behind-facebook-fueled-rise-epoch-n1044121
======
ETHisso2017
Some of these staffers have been exposed as driving sockpuppet / bot campaigns
on Wikipedia and Reddit. I wonder if they're going to get deplatformed too?

